# New Snowblower under $1000



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2018)

I have been researching to buy a snowblower. I have four car garage, and about 300 ft driveway (Drive path is single car). We get snow 3 to 4 times in the winter, up to 12 inches, here in VA. One major snow storm with up to 36in every 3/4 years, not every year. My budget is really $700, I can stretch it by another two hundred or so.

I have narrowed my choices down to the following:

1. Cub Cadet 2x Two Stage, 26in width, 21 in intake, 243cc, 16 in tires, metal chute, 12 in auger, probably Alum gear case, two headlights, yes power steering - $899 
2. Ariens Classic Two Stage, 24in width, 20 in intake, 208cc, 13 in tires, metal chute, 11 in auger, Alum gear case, no headlight, no power steering - $699
3. Ariens Compact Two Stage, 24in, 20 in intake, 223cc, 15 in tires, metal chute, 11 in auger, cast iron gear case, one headlight, no power steering - $899

For a lot of obvious reasons power steering, 2 extra inches width, bigger tires, I like Cub better. I have paid for it but not picked it up yet. I read reviews after coming back home and noticed people like Ariens engine better, over Cub's MTD. 

My question is, is the engine and gear case (all internal parts) are so much better in Ariens that I should drop the Cub idea and just go with one of the two Ariens? For my usage pattern, explained above, will it really create longevity concerns to go with Cub?

Thanks for any help. I have to decide and pickup in a day or two. Happy Holidays...


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

The gear case is a biggie for me. I have Toro 2 stages that are older and don't see a lot of use, but I know the gears are strong as are the Ariens. The cub/MTD/Troybuilt maybe not so much. If a shear pin has an issue, you ate a gear. I don't like that.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dealer told me toro don’t use shear pins because they back the strength of the gear case, I still change them out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrp116 (Oct 10, 2016)

Like you I am in VA and bought a Husqvarna ST 224p after our last nasty winter two years ago. I went with the Husqvarna because that's what my local dealer a couple miles away sells, and I didn't really want to patronize HD or Lowes for this purchase. Being in VA, I knew that I didn't need a beast mode blower and that it would only get used a couple times a year. Today I used it for the first time on about 6" of snow we got yesterday, and I was very happy with it. I really liked the maneuverability with the trigger steering. The bottom of my driveway was very slushy underneath, and it handled it with no problem. FWIW my driveway is 60' long and two and a half cars wide.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I bought a 230p and have yet to be able to use it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Well.....

Considering I live in VA as well, and just went with an Ariens Platinum, its a little hard to believe I'm saying this, but I think you'll be fine with the Cub if that is what you prefer. There's no doubt the Ariens is a higher quality machine. That said, there is no guarantee the Ariens won't have problems, or that the Cub would. I went back and forth, because my neighbor has a cheap 24 inch Craftsman that just about everyone here will say is junk and not to buy. But he's a few years in and has had no trouble, and loves it. Knowing that there are tons of people very happily using their non Honda/Yamaha/Ariens/Toro machines to do the job should at least make some of us with not a lot of snow consider all the options.


On the other hand, I wouldn't worry about the extra 2 inches much. With your driveway only 1 car wide for most if it, it won't make much difference.


Where in VA are you? The dealer I got mine from has some decent discounts on left over Ariens 24 deluxes, which is probably a great option as well. I think the rare case where we get a decent amount of heavy/wet snow , none of the machines you listed will be great for it. But for most of the time, you'll be happy.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> . My budget is really $700, I can stretch it by another two hundred or so.


So your budget is $900 ? Either it is or it isn't. Those machines are much to small to handle 12 inches of snow on 300 feet of driveway.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> So your budget is $900 ? Either it is or it isn't. Those machines are much to small to handle 12 inches of snow on 300 feet of driveway.


I would think a big single stage would handle 12 inches of snow on a single lane driveway. Just about any 2 stage will handle that.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

That first pass down the 300 ft driveway will take forever. Those engines are not that powerful


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> I would think a big single stage would handle 12 inches of snow on a single lane driveway. Just about any 2 stage will handle that.


Good luck clearing a 300 ft driveway covered with 12" snow with a single stage. It can be done if you are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks. I am in Fairfax County, Norther VA


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> So your budget is $900 ? Either it is or it isn't. Those machines are much to small to handle 12 inches of snow on 300 feet of driveway.





+1


My first honda was a 24", I loved it but when I switched to a 32" cut it was a whole new ball game and I only have two driveways to deal with, two car wide and total of 125'. 



Shoot for at least 28" cut machines, my vote is for Ariens.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was concerned about engine size. Any wet snow will max out the smaller machines quickly.


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks. I am in Fairfax County, Norther VA




Call Keith Hoekstra at Coleman Powersports in Springfield (you can call anyone there, but I worked with Keith on mine). They have left over Deluxe 24s for $863. Might be able to negotiate a little less. They list them as 2016 models, but I believe they are what this board commonly calls 2017 models (with the updated axle position for autoturn). Worth it to double check Be forewarned, since they operate in the mode of motorcycle/ATV dealers, you'll can another handful of fees (think I paid another $75 or so in "documentation" and "freight" BS fees, but they'll deliver for free). After fees you'll be $40 or so more than the Cub and the Classic, but probably worth it. That said, if the $899 is already max budget, I just pushed you over. Worth at least asking if they'll knock another few bucks off the price to get it closer.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

z28lt1 said:


> Call Keith Hoekstra at Coleman Powersports in Springfield (you can call anyone there, but I worked with Keith on mine). They have left over Deluxe 24s for $863. Might be able to negotiate a little less. They list them as 2016 models, but I believe they are what this board commonly calls 2017 models (with the updated axle position for autoturn). Worth it to double check Be forewarned, since they operate in the mode of motorcycle/ATV dealers, you'll can another handful of fees (think I paid another $75 or so in "documentation" and "freight" BS fees, but they'll deliver for free). After fees you'll be $40 or so more than the Cub and the Classic, but probably worth it. That said, if the $899 is already max budget, I just pushed you over. Worth at least asking if they'll knock another few bucks off the price to get it closer.


I think this is the best deal for your budget. Plus, you have a dealer to fix it under warranty. Also buy the extended warranty for $99 if available.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks. I am in Fairfax County, Norther VA


I'm about an hour northwest of you in WV, I'm happy so far with an Ariens Deluxe 24 bought a year ago but admittedly we haven't had much snow in the past year. Last winter was one paltry slushy 3" snow in March and this year the week before Thanksgiving we got a 5" wet snow. In both the Ariens did fine. We have a two-car wide driveway, about 120 feet long. The model I have is 921045 which I understand to be the 2017 model year. I think Ariens moved the axle position to address some complaints with the auto-turn being too sensitive for some people.

I do like the auto-turn! After reading some on this forum I did spring for the poly skids and I had no issues, it is a lot easier to use than the one it replaced with a straight axle. The driveway is neither level or flat, but not steep either.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

Given your budget, driveway specs and limited usage, I would be looking at a quality second hand machine. You could spend half your original $700 budget and never worry about the snow apocalypse every 3/4 years. The only caviate is not knowing what the second hand market looks like in VA. Here in MA, NH there is endless choices.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe the guy only mentioned two stage machines????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I would look at the Ariens Deluxe 28 at a dealer...see if they have any discounts that will get you in the 900 range. Retail is about 1100. Worth a shot.


I would go Cubbie 28 2x if not but a dealer if you have one near.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

when it comes to snowblowers and a driveway that size $700 give or take is really too cheap unless you can buy a very good used 32 inch in the off season and are mechanically inclined.

I picked up an excellent Honda HS1132 for $500 several months ago. All it needed was a service.

it's a beast and gonna make me some money. ( as soon as a storm rolls in, haha )


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> Good luck clearing a 300 ft driveway covered with 12" snow with a single stage. It can be done if you are a glutton for punishment.


Perfect spot for a Toro Snowmaster. MovingSnow says it is twice as fast as a normal 2 stage and up to 18 inch snowfall. I think it would be the right choice.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Seeing that most of your storms will be wetter being more south I would go ariens or toro. The Cubs don't do well in those types of snow


----------



## z28lt1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Boston_Rob said:


> Given your budget, driveway specs and limited usage, I would be looking at a quality second hand machine. You could spend half your original $700 budget and never worry about the snow apocalypse every 3/4 years. The only caviate is not knowing what the second hand market looks like in VA. Here in MA, NH there is endless choices.



Definitely a good point here. The used market in VA I'm sure is not as good as up North, but there are things floating around. Don't see any at the moment, but there were a few decent deals a few weeks ago on some of the bigger machines. Right now it looks to be a lot of older stuff, which might be fine but takes some investigation and a lot of the cheaper Craftsmans and such.



JnC said:


> +1
> 
> 
> My first honda was a 24", I loved it but when I switched to a 32" cut it was a whole new ball game and I only have two driveways to deal with, two car wide and total of 125'.
> ...


The driveway is long, but not wide. At single car wide if able to make full cuts, it would be 5 passes with both a 24 and 28 and 4 passes for a 32. With a 20% overlap in the cuts if needed for a big storm it is 7 passes for the 24, 6 for the 28, and 5 for the 32. The OP is on a tight budget, so if choosing, I would recommend the money be spent on a bigger engine to deal with the wet stuff rather than a bigger bucket width. Obviously, both would be ideal, but not sure that would fit the budget. Even a 300 foot pass isn't going to take but a few minutes with the right machine. That said, I think most of us would love a 32 inch Honda like you have!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Find a way to get some extra $$$ and get a Deluxe 28. Deluxe 28SHO for the win but Deluxe 28 will work.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Another vote for at least considering used. You could get more machine, for less money. I've had an MTD, and am on my second Ariens (by choice), the Ariens are better-designed and better-built. My MTD (640F) and first Ariens (ST824) were the same model year, and same engine, but the differences between them were significant. The Ariens had thicker sheetmetal, bigger augers & impeller, more robust chute control, and had a differential, for easy steering.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2018)

*Thank you ...*

Thank you everyone for such valuable guidance that you all provided. Based on all your guidance, specially the words of wisdom from z28lt1, I decided to not proceed with the Cub. I added another $100 and got myself an Ariens Deluxe 24 and I can already see significant difference in the build. Heck the Cub manual and installation instructions are printed on cheap newspaper material and are difficult to read and understand. Ariens on the other hand have great instruction manual, with a letter from the president of the company - that tells you something.

Based on the guidance you all provided, I decided I needed powerful engine and Ariens longevity, hence the Deluxe 24. The Deluxe 28 machine has the same engine but 2 extra inches of width but that will reduce the power by spreading it. I am fine with doing one or two extra passes to finish the job, but more power to hit the snow with is desirable, specially the ice at the end of the driveway.

Also z28lt1, you were right about the Coleman deal. Thank you my friend. They actually are selling Deluxe 24 for $863, but add $50 fees. I actually had a few hundred of Lowes store credit that I used plus 10% moving discount coupon. Sweet deal at the end.

Thanks again everyone for your advice.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

*I went used*

I picked up a 1997 John Deere 1032D for $150 a couple weeks ago. Not rusted at all and very clean though it did need a few parts and it's a rebadged Ariens to boot!

Gas tank is plastic and had a slight crack that weeped gas. New used one for $28.

Friction disc looked a bit worn so another $13 for that.

Got a fully adjustable carb as I'm at just over 7k feet and I prefer to be able to tune it, another $10.

The support for the shaft connecting the pulley and aluminum disc that drives the friction wheel had one ear broken off, it's aluminum and I did try welding it but I think it is a low quality as it didn't go so well so I found a STEEL used one from an Ariens for $55. It came with the support and the shaft and bearings and aluminum drive disc and I could probably resell the other parts and recoup some of the $55.

Welded some 3/8" plate I had lying around onto the bottom of the skid shoes, free but for a few welding rods so $2

I got another tiny tach knockoff that I put on it to adjust the carb and max speed to the 3600 rpm, that wasn't needed and I'll probably use it on other things that I mess with so I won't count it.

I got two new kevlar wrapped belts from the john deere dealer for $15.

I also changed the oil in the gear case as it was slightly milky and I also did the engine oil as the rich city guy probably didn't even think of the gear case oil ever.

Purchased an electric starter for it for $52 as it's probably going to get used by folks from the city who don't have the gumption to pull start the 358 cc 10 hp tecumseh.

I got the original receipt from his Dec of 1997 purchase and he paid $1800 for it and probably has under 100 hours as snow here in Colorado is sporadic and he had a small driveway.

So for around $325 total and some time to grease up all the sealed bearings I could get to and I also cut two more notches in each side of the chute rotator so I can chuck snow at about 45 degrees back and to the side as it's windy here in Colorado and we also have a house in North Dakota where it's also dang windy so this extra chute turning ability is very handy around houses and roads.



I also bought an old af 1980 Tru Test snowblower with a 5 hp rated (probably 3.5 or less now with how they are rated and being nearly 40 years old). Bought a predator engine from HF for $89 that's something like 200cc and around 5.5 or 6.5 hp. Even though it's old it was built with heavy steel sheet metal for everything instead of the new ones thin flimsy sheet metal. It's only something like 22" wide and I only have about $150 in it and there's no safety devices or guards to speak of but it's a tank.



Just figured I'd point out to other buyers that the used market has some super great deals for older and probably better built units that might need a little TLC.

Now if it'll only drop some blizzards around here I could actually test out the John Deere!


----------

